# baby tarpon in a cast net



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Friday in Seabrook. I sure like seeing those reports.

http://texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=133760


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hope it becomes more commonplace.....very cool...


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

Something I ever thought of being n my net when I go katch b8t,kool.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

When my buddy caught it he did not know what it was. It was headed to our bait well to be used for crab trap bait or cut bait. He sent me the picture asking what it was. It was quickly released. This year there have been some unusual catches. They have been catching pomano at pine gully park and now tarpon in a cast net in a ditch.


----------



## MercMan85 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am from that area just curious what ditch did he happen to catch the tarpon in?


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

We got a 10" tarpon in the cast net back in October or so, in Galveston. This is definitely a first for me, and I've been throwing the net for about 30 years. We got it in a spot that seems to be a nursery for all kinds of fish on the back side of Galveston. It's also my number 1 bait spot. We released it.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Sweet, My son like to go crabbing by 2nd street and we like to fish close to pine gully park.


----------

